# How many feeders per day?



## Terran22 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a 4 inch caribe that pretty much eats whatever I put in the tank. How many feeders should I give him per day so I don't over feed him?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Just feeders isnt really a good diet for your fish. Feeders often carry deadly dieases. I would recommend feeding a varied diet consisting of Shrimp, Krill Beefheart, Pellets and only feed your P feeders for an occasional snack.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

0, white fish or shrimp daily.B.scott has a nice topic pinned.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Every sunday, i give my guy 2-3 rosie reds.. They are gone within seconds. He could probably keep eating them till the rosie red death count is in the 15-20's but its not healthy and I don't like to risk it .


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

little or no feeders if possible if they only eat feeders stuff the feeders with heathy foods but you should feed krill beefheart shrimp fish fillets and the such!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

shrimp works well with ps. if you're giving him feeders quarantine them for a week or more before you feed him. they'll usually be dead if they're sick in that time. feed him 1 or 2 at a time. and make sure he eats them whole and no leftovers are in the tank


----------



## dbayton (Sep 2, 2003)

But what bout fish like Gars and baracuda's that only eat live food? All they eat is feeders, so if feeders are such a hazard what do you feed these type "live eating" fish?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

piranhas eat worse things than feeders. feeders are fine, just for a healthier piranha, mix thing up a bit. Toss in some pelets, shrimp, krill, ect...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feeders are fine, as long as you only feed them only every once in a while (they're not exactly nutricious) and quarantained, so 100% sure they're disease-/parasite free.

I only feed my piranha's feeders once or twice a month, as a snack. Their main diet consists of shrimp, fish fillets, pellets, and occionally some raw chicken fillet (when I have some left from cooking).


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

i have four caribe and one rb. When I feed them feeders, I usually give them two large goldfish. I also rotate their diet with earth worms (they love those like candy), smelt and shrimp.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

just get a y split for ur air line and a bucket with water with a lil salt in it, to keep the feeders in,dont by sickly feeders, get feeders that are healthy, other wise head for the frozen food department. dont waste ur money on bad feeders.plus its always good to change their diet every now and then.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If you work out the cost of feeders per pound compared to other sources of food, goldfish aren't a cheap or *reliably healthy* source of food.
If you need more proof Tuberculosis


----------

